# Schmidtleins im Pech: 16 Abo-Seiten abgemahnt



## sascha (30 März 2006)

*Schmidtleins im Pech: Verbraucherverband mahnt 16 Abo-Seiten ab*

„Kalte Dusche heute“ in Büttelborn: Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) hat die Andreas & Manuel Schmidtlein GbR wegen Wettbewerbsverstößen auf 16 Internetseiten abgemahnt. Die Brüder hatten in den vergangenen Monaten auf Internetseiten mit vermeintlichen Gratis-Angeboten geworben. Die verwandelten sich allerdings binnen weniger Stunden in kostenpflichtige Abonnement-Verträge. Die Verbraucherschützer forderten parallel zu ihrer Aktion schärfere Sanktionsmöglichkeiten im Wettbewerbsrecht. "Der Fall Schmidtlein ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass sich unlauterer Wettbewerb in Deutschland immer noch lohnen kann", erklärte vzbv-Vorstand Edda Müller.

Es war ein Signal, auf das viele Verbraucher gewartet hatten. Denn die Masche, Internetnutzer mit Gratis-Angeboten zu locken und ihnen dann teure Verträge unterzuschieben, gibt es schon seit gut vier Monaten. Den Anfang machte damals die Seite simsen.de. Sie warb mit kostenlosem SMS-Versand, schickte registrierten „Kunden“ dann aber zwei Wochen später eine Rechnung über knapp 100 Euro ins Haus. Das Geschäftsmodell machte Schule – auch bei der Andreas & Manuel Schmidtlein GbR. Das Familienunternehmen aus Büttelborn machte früher mit Dialern sein Geld – und wechselte dann ebenfalls zur Abo-Masche. Seiten wie vornamen-heute, tattoo-heute oder sternzeichen-heute wurden, bzw. werden seitdem mit den Worten "…heute gratis!" und der Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel beworben. Der angebliche "Gratis"-Zugang verwandelte sich allerdings nach Ablauf des Anmeldetages in einen kostenpflichtigen Abonnement-Vertrag - mit einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten und Kosten von sieben Euro monatlich bei jährlicher Vorauskasse. Über diese kostspieligen Folgen der Anmeldung wurden die Nutzer lediglich im Kleingedruckten informiert.

Österreichische Verbraucherschützer warnen schon seit Wochen vor diesem Geschäftsmodell. Aber auch dem vzbv, dem Dachverband der deutschen Verbraucherschutzzentralen, platzte jetzt der Kragen.  „Der vzbv hält die Aufmachung der diversen Internetseiten www.xxx-heute.com unter mehreren Gesichtspunkten für irreführend und intransparent. Wer ein "Gratis"-Angebot in Anspruch nimmt oder an einem Gewinnspiel teilnimmt, rechnet nicht damit, einen kostenpflichtigen Abo-Vertrag abzuschließen", erklärte heute vzbv-Vorstand Prof. Dr. Edda Müller. Deshalb habe man die Schmidtleins entsprechend abgemahnt. „Im Fall der Nichtabgabe von Unterlassungserklärungen und bei Fortführung des Geschäftsgebarens prüft der vzbv weitere rechtliche Schritte“, so der Verband in einer Erklärung.

"Schluss mit dem Hase-Igel-Spiel"

Gleichzeitig appellierten die Verbraucherschützer an die Bundesregierung, endlich gegen dubiose Geschäftsmodelle im Internet vorzugehen. „Hartnäckigen Verstößen“ wie im Fall Schmidtlein  sei nur durch ein energisches Vorgehen des Gesetzgebers durch härtere Sanktionen zu begegnen. „Wir sind es Leid: Mit dem Hase-Igel-Spiel muss ein für alle Mal Schluss sein", so Müller. Der vzbv forderte Justizministerin Zypries und Verbraucherminister Seehofer auf, bei der Umsetzung der EU-Richtlinie über unlautere Geschäftspraktiken dafür zu sorgen, dass in das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb endlich wirksamere Sanktionen aufgenommen werden. „Dazu gehört eine erleichterte Abschöpfung von Unrechtsgewinnen und die Möglichkeit für Verbraucher, Verträge bei UWG-Verstößen aufzulösen und Schadensersatz zu verlangen", so der vzbv-Vorstand. Bisher nämlich seien  Gewinnabschöpfungsansprüche wegen der hohen Beweisanforderungen in der Praxis kaum durchsetzbar. „Darüber hinaus bedarf es einer jederzeitigen Kündigungsmöglichkeit für Abonnementverträge im Internet, ähnlich wie dies das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium in einem Gesetzentwurf für Kurzwahldienste im Mobilfunk vorgeschlagen hat.“

Ob das abgemahnte Familienunternehmen den Abmahnungen Folge leisten wird, blieb zunächst unklar. Auch die vom vzbv angegriffene Politik reagierte zunächst nicht. In vielen Foren im Internet wurde der Vorstoß der Verbraucherschützer allerdings mit unverhohlener Freude aufgenommen. Dort melden sich seit Wochen empörte Verbraucher, die an kostenlose Angebote glaubten und stattdessen hohe Rechnungen bekamen. Immerhin: Der Verbraucherzentrale Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zufolge kommt bei dem Schmidtlein-Trick überhaupt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Betroffene sollten der Rechnung zu widersprechen, "weil für sie nicht deutlich wurde, dass mit der Nutzung des Gratisangebots über einen bestimmten Zeitrahmen hinaus 'automatisch' ein Abovertrag geschlossen werden sollte", heißt es auf ihrer Webseite.

Woran Sie teure Abo-Fallen im Internet erkennen, und was Sie als Betroffene tun können, zeigt Dialerschutz.de in einem eigenen Kapitel.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=348

Diskussionen bitte unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13875
worfelden


----------



## technofreak (5 April 2006)

*AW: S*********ns im Pech: 16 Abo-Seiten abgemahnt*

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=349


> Dieser Gastkommentar für Dialerschutz.de stammt von unserem Foren-Mitarbeiter rolf76.



tf


----------

